# tub spout in shower enclosure?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I built mine in for a couple of reasons, one, you can adjust preshower temps while in the shower enclosure without trying to avoid the ice water. Two, if you ever need to fill a bucket its much easier! Three, I already had the valve to do it.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Jackofall - do you find this is ever kinda "in the way" - like banging your leg on it or anything like that? the idea of pre-warming the shower didn't even occur to me - duh - i do that in the regular tub / shower all the time. thanks for the sanity check.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

No have not had it get in the way yet, I converted a 60 x 36 tub to a custom shower with those as the inside dimensions


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

Jackofall1 said:


> No have not had it get in the way yet, I converted a 60 x 36 tub to a custom shower with those as the inside dimensions


thanks for the picture - looks nice - is this the final product or is there some glass or anything going on top of the short wall? just wondering from a water splashing out point of view...


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hung a shower curtain for now, the glass more expensive than I have budget for right now.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Show us a picture of the spout you guys are talking about.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice, still waiting for that spout picture.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I had a customer request a tub spout in a shower---so they could wash their feet!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of the arrangement, tub spout in shower enclosure, I was referring to.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks even though it looks out of place. I don't think there are many of them built like that. Bang ! Ouch my knee.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I got the idea after staying in a 5 star hotel where there was a tub and a stand alone shower, on asking why did they have a tub spout in the shower, the answer made perfect sense, to set shower temp prior to diverting the water to the shower heads.

Well with multiple heads in the shower (1 overhead & 1 wall mounted) the wife and I can comfortably take a shower together, without, banging anything that isn't supposed to be.

Your legs must be really long to have your knee that high off the floor.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Jackofall1"--I have been looking at doing a bath re-mod and thinking something like this. Your's looks very good to me. I like the half-wall and the spout idea. Mine's an old (1986) fiberglass unit and I'm just tired of it. Thanks for the photos, I'm stealing some of your ideas. :yes:


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have some more on the building of the pre-slope, liner and concrete deck, was a great project and thanks for the positive feed back.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

I've looked at a million pics online trying to get ideas but didn't bookmark the ones that had the spout. There weren't many but there were a few. I like the idea of being able to get the water just the right temp before diverting to the shower head. 

also stealing some ideas (that's why we're here, no..?) 

jackofall1 - if you have a moment would you be kind enough to post closeup of the ends on the half wall - wondering how you tiled the outside corner areas on this part. 

thanks


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

rtoni - I have attached a picture of the outside corner for you, I bought the pieces at the "L" store, they have a big selection of ceramic trim pieces and borders.

The marble top, well that more like buying gold.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for the additional picture. I'm thinking the trim pieces are going to kill me (budget wise). I also posted in this forum with questions about glass door, etc. but like you, my budget is taking a hit and I'll likely be looking for alternatives.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The trim pieces aren't cheap, they are like if I remember correctly, $8/ft, the inlays are even more precious.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

Jackofall1 said:


> The trim pieces aren't cheap, they are like if I remember correctly, $8/ft, the inlays are even more precious.


There's a flooring / tile liquidator that sometimes has some odds and ends kind of inlays and stuff for pretty cheap, but there's never enough to do an entire job. But I'm keeping my eye on the place in case something interesting shows up. Otherwise, it'll be like college again - I'll be eating Kraft Dinner for a month to pay for these things. 

thanks again for sharing the info...


----------

